# What size sheet rock for garage ceiling?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

5/8" Wallboard.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What size is the garage? Idealy, you should get the size that will minimize the number of seams. You could buy 1/2" if the budget is tight, but 5/8" in a garage would be better. What kind of heat do you have in the garage?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Basically: 5/8" Fire-rated is required in a garage on any walls connected to your home. Free standing garage = 1/2" is all you need. 
12'-0" sheets are the norm for installation, however, if you are going to install it yourself, I would suggest getting 8'-0" sheets as they will be much easier to handle and much easier to manuever.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

How far apart are the trusses. 24 inch spacing or 16 inch spacing on the trusses makes a big difference on what thickness drywall to use.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can actually run spanners across the joists if they are 24" apart to help secure. But 5/8" is the required in an attached garage. Watch some of the Holmes on Homes episodes and Mike Holmes talkes about "Proper Code", and of course Minimum Code Requirements.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> ... But 5/8" is the required in an attached garage. Watch some of the Holmes on Homes episodes and Mike Holmes talkes about "Proper Code", and of course Minimum Code Requirements.


It's only required (per fire-code ratings) on attached walls and ceilings (walls or ceilings directly connected to the house - all other walls can have 1/2" standard GWB).

(Personally, I do find the show interesting at times, .....but Holmes self-promotes and gets too "whiney"....Just explain the problem, express the disgust "ONCE".... and what the course of corrective action will be and why...with NO MORE additional* "moping", "complaining" or "whining"....UGH!!)*


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Minimum Code Requirements is 1/2", but you might as well go with 5/8" and do it right the first time.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

gregzoll said:


> Minimum Code Requirements is 1/2", but you might as well go with 5/8" and do it right the first time.


Umm, why would using 5/8" sheetrock be right over using 1/2", when it is not required??:huh: That doesn't make any sense?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Umm, why would using 5/8" sheetrock be right over using 1/2", when it is not required??:huh: That doesn't make any sense?


Because he is a Mike Holme's fan.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

5/8" will have less sag on the ceiling


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

comp said:


> 5/8" will have less sag on the ceiling


1/2" doesn't sag at all when installed 16" OC. 

If there is framing that is beyond 16" OC, the correct solution (in the building industry) is to install strapping 16" OC...Using 1/8" more gypsum between two sheets of paper is not the solution.


----------



## Billy Boy (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I've started the process and I am using 1/2" drywall because: 1) cheaper 2) lighter in weight (doing this by myself). The contractor at Home Depot told me that only the walls adjacent to the house need to be 5/8" fire rated dry wall, so it seemed overkill to outifit the entire garage. I've got trusses on the ceiling, is there any chance hanging 1/2" drywall on the ceiling will be too heavy or are 2 X 4 trusses made to carry a heavy load? Is there a lighter weight alternative that's cost effective? The garage is approximately 20' X 30'. Thanks for all your input. :thumbup:


----------

